# [Closed] What's the best way to disable the capslock key?



## ElectricRider (Aug 22, 2011)

I need to disable the capslock key permanently. How?


----------



## fonz (Aug 22, 2011)

If an X-windows solution is good enough, see this thread. If you want something that works with the console too, I'll have to root around a bit (or maybe someone else knows it off the top of their head).

Fonz


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks but.. wow that seems a little complicated just to tell the system to ignore a keyboard key .. is there an easier way?  short of yanking out the physical plastic key? I've actually done that before.. see, thing is, i accidentally hit to too much while typing and don't realize it, so I want it disabled.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 22, 2011)

27 posts and i still cannot edit a post. no edit button in sight. This is Really getting Annoying.... If i was gonna be a spammer they would have known it by now!

Anyway.. I want to add.. Perhaps there is an application that will do this? Many systems have a keyboard editing app that lets you assign and disable keys easily.. just a thought.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2011)

Boiling it down, it's just
`% setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps`

Add that to .xinitrc or .xsession, depending on how you start X.


----------



## fonz (Aug 22, 2011)

ElectricRider said:
			
		

> Thanks but.. wow that seems a little complicated just to tell the system to ignore a keyboard key .. is there an easier way?


Complicated? The post is primarily about something else, perhaps that's what's throwing you. The caps lock thing is at the end. It's one simple edit to one file.

Fonz


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Boiling it down, it's just
> `% setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps`
> 
> Add that to .xinitrc or .xsession, depending on how you start X.



Thanks. I'll try that.

Fonz, You didn't say I would not need the whole post.  There were parts of it in the middle like this, that i thought may be the relevant part, " root # vi /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerFlags"
  (...)
  Option "DontZap"         "off"
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  (...)
  Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection".
```
Thanks guys, I have info now. 

Whats up with this edit button thing anyway?


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh.. and how I re-start X.. ( lack of Edit button again) is to just reboot the whole machine.. is there a better way?

(Post # 30 and no edit button. This is the first of all such messages at the end of a post that I use to record such occurrences. For Fun, lets see how long it takes before i get an edit button.)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2011)

That article still has incorrect information about AEI.  Don't do that.

The part that Fonz is talking about is adding

```
Option     "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps"
```
to the keyboard InputDevice section.  terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp, is not required, it just makes ctrl-alt-backspace work.

Editing is enabled after ten posts and ten days of membership.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

wait.. Look Up.. Ive been at 30 posts now 3 different times.. that's Impossible.. What is wrong with this forum?

(Post #31 and still no edit button)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

ElectricRider said:
			
		

> (Post # 30 and no edit button. This is the first of all such messages at the end of a post that I use to record such occurrences. For Fun, lets see how long it takes before i get an edit button.)



Stop complaining. The relevant information was in your signup email. Thirty posts, and you haven't even bothered to read the forum rules _once_: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11804. And yes, this has come up before. It will not change.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Wblock.. er.. 10 days.. well no wonder no one uses FreeBSD if they get this annoyed when they need help. people frequently need MORE help than just One time Per day, and they NEED to be able to EDIT. Don't the folks who make these rules KNOW this? I believe it's a conspiracy to force people Not to use FreeBSD. yeah you say, Thats Nutz! but.. so is this stupid edit policy... the funny thing is the Mods will ban me for saying this and the issue will never get talked about and they can hide behind thier mask. No one will be the wiser.

If that turns out to be the case, (and this is being recorded for my protection) then there are some very serious things very Wrong in Freebsdville. tTanks again for the info Wblock.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Stop complaining. The relevant information was in your signup email. Thirty posts, and you haven't even bothered to read the forum rules _once_: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11804. And yes, this has come up before. It will not change.



Er.. DUDE.. dont you see my point.. people need to edit the messages.. waiting 10 days for this is NUTZ.. NO forum does that.. so .. what makes you or your masters think this forum Has to be any different? it's silly ans YOU know it.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

It actually does more hard than it helps.. you can cry all you want its set in stone and i cant change that but you cannot give me a solid reason why.. when its hurting the very people you claim to help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

Think and read before you post. That saves a lot of editing. And don't call me 'dude'. This is an anti-spam measure which has proved invaluable over the years. Again: it's not going to change, and this forum is 100% spam-free thanks to it (among other things). I'm sure the other 25,000 members that don't complain incessantly like that even better.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

Ya know.. I DID read the rules.. and I IGNORED them you know why.. they are SILLY. I could not believe on my life anyone would enforce such Stupid rules! I guess you dont mind being the lap dog huh? No offense meant.. but you are trying to enforce something you know deep down is dumb.. you have to know as a reasonable human being! ya know.. an Edit button would have saved me/you from all these posts.. just saying.....


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

Think and read.. er.. so now your saying im stupid? look buddy.. i make typos.. it happens.. i'd like to go back and correct those.. I'm not the type of person who catches all my typos on first glance.. sometimmes i need to read the post to catch them.. and you deny me that.. thats Dumb.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

You've had your say. Closed.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 23, 2011)

*My Apology to Dutch for my rudeness.*

[ merged in - Mod. ]

I publicly apologize to Dutch for my rudeness and harsh treatment of him in this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25872

 I know he was just " doing his job" and i was a bit harsh on him because i was upset at the time. I still think the policy is stupid however. I wont mention it again but I did feel i needed to apologize publicly.


----------

